# AKC hunt tests



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/02/vizsla-senior-hunt-test-failed-twice.html

If you have never gone to a AKC pointing breed hunt test, I suggest finding one and seeing what it is about. 

From Junior Hunt test, the checks just to see if the pointing breed dog has the instinctual basics, through Advanced Master Hunt test, that is looking for the polished and finished pointing hunting dog.

http://www.akc.org/events/hunting_tests/pointing_breeds/

It is a low pressure good time with folks that enjoy their dogs.

Happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/07/win-finally-in-senior-hunter-and-bonus.html

Bailey did very well yesterday and passed the third of five legs of the AKC Senior Hunt test. It was extra sweet as we had made mistakes before that had been my fault more than the dog's. Great time out in the country with wonderful dogs and good people dedicated to enhancing the "pointing breed."

Added bonus was watching Belle, one of Bailey's pups get her first leg of the AKC Junior Hunter test. Julie, who was the handler and breeder of Bailey and Sophie to create Belle, did a great job for her first time out. She has been raising Vizslas for a very long time. She e-mailed me last night:


> Enjoyed today so much I am now shopping for my own pistol, and boots, and a whistle like yours, and the collar that reverses [top dog, bottom dog]. What else????? I'm hooked and owe it to you. I'm not sure if you had all of it planned [me the handler] but it looks like genius to me. I truly did not have time to doubt myself, which is very good. How easy I can convince myself I can't do something is amazing. I am sorry not to have signed up for tomorrow, but did get a calendar for the future.
> Good Luck tomorrow, and thank you for the vote of confidence. I KNOW Belle has it in her, she just needs to teach me. Hasn't gone but two feet away from me since our adventure."


 Julie
Off this morning for the next attempt. Will we win? I'd like to but if we don't we'll work a bit harder and try again. We will achieve the goal. I would like to have the Senior Hunter title before hunting season. : 

RBD


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like a great day out in the field! Good luck this morning!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats to Bailey & Belle! Looking forward to getting a few ribbons of our own (hopefully) this fall!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Kudos to Both Bailey and Rod! 
I'm so glad to hear that all the work on Bailey is paying off. Over 1/2 way there now!
For those who don't know - if Rod had pursued the Junior Hunt title first he would only need Four Passes to get the Senior title. But Rod has his own drum and skipped JH, going straight for Senior so he needs 5 passes. They will do it! Go Bailey!!

Also a good example by Rod of giving some time to folks who are new to the field. There are many wrong preconceptions and generally once a person comes out and spends some time watching the instinct and genetics in their dog come out they become excited and supportive of the field activities.
Well done my friend, well done.

Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE goes to his first JH in October we look forward 2 it - thought about starting in SH - but not steady to shot yet - if he is steady to shot during dove season may start him there - let the games begin LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations to Bailey and Belle.
Rod sounds like you got another one hooked.
REM be sure and fill us in on the details when PIKE runs.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats to Bailey and Belle! Sounds like a great day all around!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

R said:


> PIKE goes to his first JH in October we look forward 2 it - thought about starting in SH - but not steady to shot yet - if he is steady to shot during dove season may start him there - let the games begin LOL



REM I'm counting down till the dove opener. Our Central zone opens September 1st and South zone Sept 21. I live close to the borders of the zones and hunt both of them.
Early Teal season Sept 15.
I did notice last year that after hunting my dog on so much waterfowl and dove that he wasn't ranging out quite as far on quail. He did find his wheels again in the second brace.
I'll still hunt everything that flies with him, but going to do more quail work during the week.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - sept 1st starts doves here - also a short wood duck season - can not set quail till agu 25 - time is moving to slowly - the doves are every where - will post a pic of my field this week - the sun flowers should be at their peak after getting some rain the past 2 weeks!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Handler error! Dumb, dumb, dumb. 

Great run. Two great points, steady to wing and shot, perfect retrieve to hand. Only thing left for a VERY good run and pass was the honor. 

The honor is Bailey's strong talents. He will honor from a long way off. 

Critical error: It was a 90 degree hot day in the field. It is 10 to 20 degrees hotter at the dogs level than at my face level. I KNOW that but forgot. DUMB.

Bailey's bracemate was pulled because it chased a bird so the honor had to be set up. The judges had be hold my dog until they set up the situation.

Bailey was hot and panting. I had drained the small water bottle with him a bit earlier in the run. 

So after 15 minutes they got another dog and worked the Vizsla into the bird. Once it went on point I released Bailey from about 50 yards away and directed him toward the other dog on point. I waited for him to lock up into a honor. I waited as he got closer and closer. He kept going in. Now I know he sees the dog. WHAT!

He ran within feet of the other dog at full tilt and headed through the bird field. RIGHT TO THE WATER TUB. He jumped in and relaxed lapping at the water. Cooling off as I came up to him. 

We were out as Bailey had not honored the other dog.

I had plenty of time to take him to the water tub before the set up was done.

I just laughed when I came up to him. Bailey is smarter than I am. Of course, I think I knew that for the last couple years. :

We will try again. The journey continues.

RBD


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

yep. Another lesson that will not soon be forgotten. Question - did you say "Whup" when you knew he saw the other dog? 
K


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - being COOL is always COOL - 77 sunset strip =- cookie burns - lend me your comb ! LOL


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowyndRanch said:


> yep. Another lesson that will not soon be forgotten. Question - did you say "Whup" when you knew he saw the other dog?
> K


Don't recall if I said anything. I think so. I remember saying "easy, easy." I guess I was shocked and in disbelief. He wouldn't have stopped. He was on a mission (he knew where the water tub was) and it wasn't honoring another dog's point. :-\

In retrospect Ken, Bailey showed EVERY sign of Heat Stress and I ignored them. In my excitement of a pass I forgot the health of my dog. That is about as stupid as it gets. Sorry Bailey.


RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

RBD
Handling your own dog there is going to be some errors along the way. You can only have a good laugh and learn from them. I don't think Baily will mind a extra day in the field. The hunt tests in Texas don't start till later in the year. Its just to hot.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Rod, hope I don't hurt your feelings by chiming in.

I was warned by Vizsla hunters in our community, Hungarian pointers are thinking and may seem like not listening and may even display alternate behaviors but get the job one way or another. Maybe Bailey would have returned to work after taking a splash.

What a wonderful example, thanks for sharing, and all the best next time... Mighty Hunter 

Julius


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Julius,

After he cooled down he went right back to work. He had to be the "dog on point" so the other dog could get the honor.

He did just fine. Watch Heat Stress. You can see it how they pant and you can see it in their eyes. 

*Moral of the story*: Take more water than you think you need when out with your dogs.

RBD


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We had a training session this weekend and it nearly killed Mischa... no joke.
We were about a km or so away from the pond on the trainers land when Mischa collapsed in a mud bog, with hind legs convulsing. I ran to get our vehicle and carried her to and from to get her to the pond asap! It took a good 30 minutes for her to stop panting and for her eyes/ears to lose the bright pink colour.

She had been running for a good 30-40 minutes in 35+ C temps. I had lots of water, but she didn't drink much as "the next bird" trumps all.
Just after finding her second bird, which took some tracking, because it was injured and ran from the spot it originally fell to. Mischa went on a hunt for water. She found mud instead and just collapsed.

We won't work her so far from the pond on such a hot afternoon again. 
1 close call like that is enough to realize just how serious heat exhaustion is when they're pushing as hard as they do when working birds. 

Lesson Learned!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> 1 close call like that is enough to realize just how serious heat exhaustion is when they're pushing as hard as they do when working birds.
> 
> Lesson Learned!


I agree. They will run themselves to death. You actually have to force a hard charging bird driven Hungarian Pointer to drink. 

Glad Bailey didn't get into heat exhaustion. I believe he was close.

Lesson learned for me also and hope our combined lessons being shared will help others help their dogs.

Make your dog stop for water and cool down.

_footnote: Bailey's scores yesterday by the judges sent to me by a friend:
Hunting: 8.5 Bird Finding: 9 Pointing: 9 Trainability: 8 Retrieving: 8 Honoring: 0 _ 

RBD


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dogs bred for the hunt will literally hunt themselves to death. I didn't recognize the signs of distress for Quest's last hunt this past November. Almost too late I realized he was in trouble. In his case he was exhausted and hunting past his physical ability ... easy for old dogs who love to hunt.

Fortunately I haven't run into what y'all have, but feel fo you. Almost killed my dog through blind ignorance. Glad to hear all survived to hunt another day.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

BUMP! worth reading again...

WOW, heat exhaustion examples here are more visual than I ever read. Thank goodness _Bailey and Misha and Quest_ are OK! 

Tomorrow temps will be even higher


----------

